# sitting here thinking who am i trying to kid....



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

had my insemination today. im 42 and have one dd conceived naturally . she is 4. trying for number 2 for a bit, not that long but long enought to panic when you are 42 !!

I have normal fsh and other blood work and my af scan showed 19 follicles in total. Im told thats good especially for an oldy like me. After 5 days of clomid they only put me on half dose menopur for 2 shots as they were worried i may overstimulate. ?? Then when my folys didnt race to fatten up they upped me to  2 powders for a further 2 shots.

The net result is I just ended up with one follicle that was 18mm at cd 15 and a couple of others at 12 so basically one follicle.

DHs sperm production today was 7 million pre and 2.5 million post wash. It was the nurse that told me and only when i asked. I dont know if the first figure is per ml or in total. When i said the washed figure seemd very low she smiled and said that it was fine and not too low. She said it was 2.5 million of the very best swimmers. Have no idea what that means. Is there a figure for total sperm post wash and then a figure for really great motile sperm post wash. (cant you tell im at the point of clutching at straws).

And so to the heading of my post. My chances must be about 1 bloomin percent with 1 folly, low sperm and my age. this cycle has involved lots of toing and froing and scans and all the rest (as you good ladies well know) and i feel in my heart that im clutching at straws but i cant help it.

I m sorry to be such a down in the mouth. I should be sitting here doing my positive thinking  and all i can think is who am i trying to kid...

anybody else get anywhere when the odds were stacked against them ??.and so begins the 2 week wait.......

wishing everyone else going through this a big fat  success story
xx


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there,

Didnt want to read and run so thought I'd drop by and tell you about my experience. Im also going through IUI and on my third cycle which just started today. During my last cycle I was told I only had one follicle and it was smaller than yours (17mm) and just like you my hubby produced a sample of between 2-3million post wash. I got told that they would prefer it was higher but there was still a chance of it working. Even with one follie and that amount of sperm, you've gotta remember it only takes one! 

Im getting this done on the NHS and believe me, they wouldnt waste their time or money if there was no chance of it working. My cycle was unsuccessful but they've just started me on a third cycle and changed the drugs to a stronger dosage so this time I'll hopefully produce more mature follicles. Just try to stay positive. 

Good luck to you and lots of


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

thank you so much for taking the time to reply and you are right ..there is still a bit of hope and i am trying to get into a better mindset. Its really frustrating when you take the drugs and end up with exactly the same amount of follicles you would have had had you taken nothing.

I guess next time they will up the drugs for me. heres hoping you get a good response this time. Wishing you loads of luck
x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

I know!  I was so frustrated when they said I only had one follicle but they told me it was just a case of trial and error with drugs. I guess all drugs work differently for different people and unfortunately its taken 3 cycles for my hospital to find out what works for me. My first cycle I had too many and the second I didnt have enough so third time lucky for me I hope!

Just remember that even with one follie, IUI has taken a step further than nature by helping those swimmers get past the cervix, sometimes those wee guys just need a kick up the ass to get to where they should be. Ill have my fingers and toes crossed for you! x


----------



## Kerry C (Feb 25, 2012)

Jules13 said:


> I know! I was so frustrated when they said I only had one follicle but they told me it was just a case of trial and error with drugs. I guess all drugs work differently for different people and unfortunately its taken 3 cycles for my hospital to find out what works for me. My first cycle I had too many and the second I didnt have enough so third time lucky for me I hope!
> 
> Just remember that even with one follie, IUI has taken a step further than nature by helping those swimmers get past the cervix, sometimes those wee guys just need a kick up the ass to get to where they should be. Ill have my fingers and toes crossed for you! x


Nicely put Jules lol x x


----------

